# Do you carry jumper cables?



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

If so, where do you keep them? I had my trunk open at work today and a coworker asked me if I kept those for other vehicles or in case my battery dies. I answered, "Both".

He just shook his head and said, "Good luck getting to them with a dead battery":lol:

I never even thought about it as every other car I have owned had could be opened with the key.:willy:

Just something to think about


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

behind the right rear seat headrest is a manual release for the trunk.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not a big deal. There is a manual trunk release by the back seat, passanger side. T-handle I beleive. Just give it a yank... (if I am not mistaken)

You can open the late model GTO's with a key too. Driver side only...


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Thanks, Guys!*

You learn something new every day. I never knew that was there


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Does the trunk button in the glove box work independently of the battery? I think it does. Just because the battery is too dead to start the car there should be enough reserve to release the trunk.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

The trunk button in the glove box is powered by the battery. Question is; do you have jumper cables in the trunk?…



GTO JUDGE said:


> Does the trunk button in the glove box work independently of the battery? I think it does. Just because the battery is too dead to start the car there should be enough reserve to release the trunk.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

No, I keep the paper for an 8 year free tow truck assistance warantty in the trunk! :cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

And that could take how long? Keep a pair jumper cables with you, just in case...Also good for helping out your fellow motorist...:cheers



Aramz06 said:


> No, I keep the paper for an 8 year free tow truck assistance warantty in the trunk! :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Answer: No I don't have jumper cables in the trunk. 

Be careful jumping cars with OBC's. An overload or surge could damage it if not done properly. There are jumper cables (I read,) with surge protectors to eliminate the worry of Computer damaging. Then there are auto jumpers where you don't need cables.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> If so, where do you keep them? I had my trunk open at work today and a coworker asked me if I kept those for other vehicles or in case my battery dies. I answered, "Both".
> 
> He just shook his head and said, "Good luck getting to them with a dead battery":lol:
> 
> ...


I don't carry cables , it is something to think about. Another problem is getting in your car with a dead battery.
I found out the hard way that if you have a dead battery you will not be able to unlock your doors even with a key. The locks are power activated. My battery died on me this year. I purchased a replacement and could not open the doors to get to the hood latch. Key would turn in the door lock but it would not unlock. Called my dealer and he told me about the power activation.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I don't carry cables , it is something to think about. Another problem is getting in your car with a dead battery.
> I found out the hard way that if you have a dead battery you will not be able to unlock your doors even with a key. The locks are power activated. My battery died on me this year. I purchased a replacement and could not open the doors to get to the hood latch. Key would turn in the door lock but it would not unlock. Called my dealer and he told me about the power activation.


Now this is interesting.... your saying the key only activates a switch, which in turn would activate solenoid mechanisms in both door locks and there is no direct mechanical linkage from the key cylinder to the locking mechanism? Engineering wise, I find that incredibly stupid.... the drivers side door should have a mechanical linkage with secondary electrical activation to both doors.

How did you get into your goat to change the battery?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Be careful jumping cars with OBC's. An overload or surge could damage it if not done properly. There are jumper cables (I read,) with surge protectors to eliminate the worry of Computer damaging. Then there are auto jumpers where you don't need cables.


This includes trying to roll start a manual trans car with a weak battery..... if it fires up at all the surge is the electrical equivalent to a tsunami... 

By cables, just leave them on a couple minutes after the dead battery car has started and remove the neg lead from the dead battery car 1st... all should be fine.

I don't carry cables in the goat, I do in my DD..... but now thinking maybe I should get another set.... nah, I've got 2 more years of roadside assistance.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> This includes trying to roll start a manual trans car with a weak battery..... *if it fires up at all the surge is the electrical equivalent to a tsunami...
> *
> By cables, just leave them on a couple minutes after the dead battery car has started and remove the neg lead from the dead battery car 1st... all should be fine.
> 
> I don't carry cables in the goat, I do in my DD..... but now thinking maybe I should get another set.... nah, I've got 2 more years of roadside assistance.


LOL.....tsunami.... LOL

I have 3 more yrs of roadside too. I've instructed my wife NOT to let anyone jump her.....well..... the car that is........ or jump anyone else, well other than me....... wait I am going the wrong direction here......

I instructed my wife NOT to jump start another car with hers or visa versa. Not worth the risk. I will come do it. Leaving the jumper cables in the garage is safer for her car that way.

This thread will motivate me to get some jumper cables with the surge protector in it though.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Now this is interesting.... your saying the key only activates a switch, which in turn would activate solenoid mechanisms in both door locks and there is no direct mechanical linkage from the key cylinder to the locking mechanism? Engineering wise, I find that incredibly stupid.... the drivers side door should have a mechanical linkage with secondary electrical activation to both doors.
> 
> How did you get into your goat to change the battery?


I beleave there is a mechanical linkage according to the service manual. I've heard some people with dead batterys just turn the key alittle harder than normal to unlock the door. The Corvette has no keys but there is away to unlock it via a mechanicl linkage in the hatch with an emergancy "key"


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

gm4life said:


> I beleave there is a mechanical linkage according to the service manual. I've heard some people with dead batterys just turn the key alittle harder than normal to unlock the door. The Corvette has no keys but there is away to unlock it via a mechanicl linkage in the hatch with an emergancy "key"


There's a mechanical linkage between the manual door lock knob, that a window slider could be used on to unlock the car.... but if that didn't work... what would be the next step... break glass and enter? 

Sounds too extreme for what is an inevitable situation.... but I can't say from experience, so time will tell. Thanks for the key tip, I hope it works when I need it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Now this is interesting.... your saying the key only activates a switch, which in turn would activate solenoid mechanisms in both door locks and there is no direct mechanical linkage from the key cylinder to the locking mechanism? Engineering wise, I find that incredibly stupid.... the drivers side door should have a mechanical linkage with secondary electrical activation to both doors.
> 
> How did you get into your goat to change the battery?


When my battery died I could not open the door. It seemed like the key was turning freely in the cylinder. The interior nob would not go up or down. I called A.A.A and they got the door open. It wasn't winter time and the locks were not frozen. My dealer told me it is power assisted activation. I never had the need to open the door with a key before or after that one time. P.S. it also would not open with my second set of keys

BEATS ME on this one


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOWET said:


> I called A.A.A and they got the door open.


OK.... wtf did they do? Ya gotta spread the word should another run into the same situation.... and not have "A" cubed or roadside assistance.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> OK.... wtf did they do? Ya gotta spread the word should another run into the same situation.... and not have "A" cubed or roadside assistance.


I mentioned this to a few people with battery problems. None of them seemed to have a battery that was so dead that they had this happen. My car does sit for long periods of time. I was not home when AAA arrived. They told my girlfriend after they got the door open that a check of the battery shows no life at all. They got in via the window. They told her with a dead battery you can manually lock or unlock the door while inside but on some models the outside key will just not work .They did not want to try and jump it on a completely dead one. My battery was so dead there was no click with a turn of the ignition , no interior light, Nothing.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

So - the bottom line to all this is that if you have a dead battery and a locked 04-06 GTO you have to break-in or call for road side assistance? *STUPID!!!*


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> So - the bottom line to all this is that if you have a dead battery and a locked 04-06 GTO you have to break-in or call for road side assistance? *STUPID!!!*


I know it is pretty dumb. But it happened to me. I think it was around March or April of this year. My car does sit for long periods of time so I hooked up a Battery Tender and just leave it plugged in.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

*Ok since nobody payed any attention to my above statement, I just went out and tried it. Yeah thats right I stepped up to the plate like any good Sergent would do. Ok here I go, I popped my hood, locked the doors and then disconected the battery. Unlock the door with the key wow the door unlocks, with no battery power.*

If you duplicate what I did be carefull once you, connect the battery the alarm would sound I almost had an accedent in my shorts.

BTW: On the original subject do I carry jumper cables NO!. I guess I'm too cocky never needed a jump. I have a pair of jumper cables in my garage does alot of good there huh. I used to carry cables in my T/A but I allways end-up jumping Fords beleave it or not. But I do have roadside assistance.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

gm4life said:


> *Ok since nobody payed any attention to my above statement, I just went out and tried it. Yeah thats right I stepped up to the plate like any good Sergent would do. Ok here I go, I popped my hood, locked the doors and then disconected the battery. Unlock the door with the key wow the door unlocks, with no battery power.*
> 
> If you duplicate what I did be carefull once you, connect the battery the alarm would sound I almost had an accedent in my shorts.
> 
> BTW: On the original subject do I carry jumper cables NO!. I guess I'm too cocky never needed a jump. I have a pair of jumper cables in my garage does alot of good there huh. I used to carry cables in my T/A but I allways end-up jumping Fords beleave it or not. But I do have roadside assistance.


GM4,
I salute and thank you for bustin what turns out to be a goat-myth.. lol

Lowet,
I'm not doubting what happened to you, maybe its just your key doesn't work when it should?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> GM4,
> I salute and thank you for bustin what turns out to be a goat-myth.. lol


No, Thank you for your support! I do what I can. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> GM4,
> I salute and thank you for bustin what turns out to be a goat-myth.. lol
> 
> Lowet,
> I'm not doubting what happened to you, maybe its just your key doesn't work when it should?


It could have been a fluke but it did send me into a panic mode. Neither set of keys would open the door. Needless to say. I keep my car hooked up to a battery tender just in case.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Sir - yes sir, may I have another one please...:cheers

Thanks for the effort...




gm4life said:


> *Ok since nobody payed any attention to my above statement, I just went out and tried it. Yeah thats right I stepped up to the plate like any good Sergent would do. Ok here I go, I popped my hood, locked the doors and then disconected the battery. Unlock the door with the key wow the door unlocks, with no battery power.*
> 
> If you duplicate what I did be carefull once you, connect the battery the alarm would sound I almost had an accedent in my shorts.
> 
> BTW: On the original subject do I carry jumper cables NO!. I guess I'm too cocky never needed a jump. I have a pair of jumper cables in my garage does alot of good there huh. I used to carry cables in my T/A but I allways end-up jumping Fords beleave it or not. But I do have roadside assistance.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I was a little bit curious today so I went outside to try my door locks again. In automatice mode they work just fine. In manual mode my door will unlock but it does not have that positive feel to it. It takes a firm turn and the lock will engage slowly. I wonder if it could be my keys or maybe something wrong with the mechanical side of it. I am going to get it checked out.


----------



## blk88verde (Jul 12, 2005)

Battery after 8 years finally totally died. Using the key to unlock the drivers door - clock wise turn is power actuator (of course did not work), mechanical unlock is counterclockwise. My replacement battery and jumpers are in my trunk. The release tab broke on attempt to open trunk remotely!!! Will be borrowing jumpers from wifes car to power open trunk.


----------



## bills_zpam (Sep 22, 2011)

Do I carry jumpers?? Hell ya, and reflective road flares to. (i inherited them from my father, who was Mr. Road Safety.) if the battery couldn't start the car (i.e. everytime it dropped below freezing) it did provide enough juice to open the door and pop the hood, and hook up;Barring that, I think you can open the passenger side with the key, and release the trunk from there, provided that you have someone standing by. Just rep11lace the OEM excuse for a battery with a yellow top (got that from the vette forum), and you'll be ok for the most part. The stock battery can't crank that engine below freeziing if it hasn't been run in more than a day or two.
Jumping is easy - just remember, never do black to black. It's easiest to clamp the ground onto the headers. Once the donor car builds up enough charge, it fires right up
With that being said, invest in the yellow top. And if you're ever one the other side of the equation, no problem firing anything else up.
Worst case - you should be able to access everything in car, even with it tethered. Most likely, everything will work except turning over, at which point, you need to look into a deep-cycle battery or driving it more.


----------

